# Gruppenzugehörigkeiten auslesen



## Scooter007 (5. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin absoluter Neuling unter den Scriptschreibern und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. 
Mit Hilfe meines Scriptes sollen User umbenannt werden können, deren Namen sich geändert hat. 
Bisher bin ich soweit, dass der Anmeldename meines Testusers und sonstige Angaben im ADS geändert werden allerdings nur wenn ich weiss, in welchen Gruppen der User sich befindet. Wie bekomme ich aber eine Abfrage über WSH hin, in welchen Gruppen sich ein User befindet?

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Script. Die XX sind natürlich mit Daten gefüllt.

Gruß und schonmal danke für Eure Mühe

Scooter007

' BenutzerUmbenennen.vbs

' ===============================

Option Explicit

' Variablen deklarieren
Dim Domaene
Dim strBenutzerName
Dim strNeuerName

' Konstanten definieren
strBenutzerName	= InputBox("Bitte geben Sie den alten Benutzernamen ein:")
strNeuerName	= InputBox("Bitte geben Sie den neuen Benutzernamen ein:")

' Bindung an Domain-Container
Set Domaene = GetObject("LDAP://meinServer/OU=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,DC=XXXX,DC=de")

' Setzen der Attribute
Domaene.MoveHere "LDAP://meinServer/CN=" & strBenutzerName & ",OU=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,DC=XX,DC=de", "CN=" & strNeuerName

' Variablen deklarieren
Dim Benutzer

' Bindung an Benutzer-Container
Set Benutzer = GetObject("LDAP://meinServer/CN=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,OU=XX,DC=XX,DC=de")

' Setzen der Attribute
Benutzer.Put "samAccountName", "XX"
Benutzer.Put "userPrincipalName", NeuerName & "@XX.de"
Benutzer.Put "givenName", "XX"
Benutzer.Put "sn", "XX"
Benutzer.Put "displayName", "XX"
Benutzer.Put "physicalDeliveryOfficeName", "Zimmer 1111"
Benutzer.Put "telephoneNumber", "12345"
Benutzer.Put "description", "Dies ist der Testuser von XXXXX"
' Werte festschreiben
Benutzer.SetInfo

Wscript.Echo "Benutzer und Anmeldename wurden umbenannt!"


----------

